# 1973 GTO power steering and fuel hoses



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

I have a 69 GTO. When I purchased it someone installed a 73 Pontiac 400 in it. I replaced the 73 400 and install a 71 455 w/96 heads. I was able to reuse all of the accessories and most of the brackets. Before buying a new fuel line and power steering hoses, I would like to verify they are from a 73 GTO. I will attach as many pictures as possible and can take more if needed 

Sent from my DROIDX using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

More pictures

Sent from my DROIDX using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

I believe the fuel pump was a 69, I was able to get and use 73 fuel pump. Still hunting air leak, ordered fuel pump to carb fuel line for a 73, so it will match up. 

Sent from my DROIDX using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

I installed new fuel pump, fuel line and power steering hoses. Leaks appear to have stopped. I believe I will need to bleed the hoses, turning the vehicle is a little difficult. I also installed a new flame thrower coil and petronix ignition III, another good day at the auto hobby shop. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

Sounds like it is coming along pretty well. Transplants are always fun to work with.:cheers


----------

